# Belle's 7th Birthday



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

We selected May 1 as Belle's birthday years ago, Counting back 10 months from February when we got her. I was a little busy with Jane in February so here is Belle's birthday on May 1.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Happy Birthday 7th sweet Belle!!! That Cupcake sure looks good and I hope that you enjoy your very special day!!


----------



## Polly's mom (Apr 29, 2013)

Happy birthday! I love her little tongue in the last frame.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

What cute pictures! Pink is Belle's color---even matches her tongue!

:cheer::cheer::cheer:

Happy Birthday belated sweet girl! We are so happy your Papa takes such good care of you & you of him!


----------



## Pooh's mommy (Aug 31, 2014)

HAPPY 7TH BIRTHDAY SWEET BELLE!
You really captured some great shots!
The cupcake looks yummy!:wub:


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Happy birthday precious little girl. I love the picture with her sticking out her tongue.


----------



## summergirl1973 (Oct 24, 2016)

Oh heavens she is precious! Happy Birthday sweet girl!


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Happy Birthday sweet girl. I bet your mouth is watering looking at that yummy cupcake. She is sitting there so good and not grabbing at the tempting treat.


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 25, 2009)

B............be careful, we gonna eat your cupcake:w00t:

E............everyone thinks you are a cutie patootie:Sooo cute:

L.............lovely pictures:tender:

L.............lots of best wishes on your 7th Birthday:drinkup:

E.............eternally loved:heart:



.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

:cheer::tender:Happy 7th Birthday Belle!:tender::cheer:

Belle is so precious. She is absolutely adorable. I, too, love that cute little tongue of hers. :wub:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Addison you captured the moment gosh I felt like I was there, such cute pictures :wub:

HAPPY BIRTHDAY PRETTY BELLE:wub: your so very special, auntie loved your pictures


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

How sweet! Happy Birthday, Belle!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

That's adorable! She is so good to sit there and even got a taste of icing. So cute!

Happy Birthday Belle!


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Happy Birthday sweetheart! I hope you had a wonderful celebration!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Happy 7th Birthday Belle. You look so cute.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I had to come & take another look today---she is so cute waiting in anticipation so sweetly! You do a good job w/her Addison. Did Jane do most of the grooming? I worry that if something should happen to me my DH would not have a clue how to take care of L & K! That is good motivation for me to stay as healthy as possible. In his defense he does clip nails & brush teeth---but he would feed them things they should not get!:smilie_tischkante:
They must be wonderful company to you! 
I do hope you will be able to come to Pat's puppy party when it is rescheduled. We would love to meet you & Belle & Petey.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

:celebrate - firewor:celebrate - firewor:celebrate - fireworHAPPY BIRTHDAY SWEET BELLE!:celebrate - firewor:celebrate - firewor:celebrate - firewor


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

edelweiss said:


> I had to come & take another look today---she is so cute waiting in anticipation so sweetly! You do a good job w/her Addison. Did Jane do most of the grooming? I worry that if something should happen to me my DH would not have a clue how to take care of L & K! That is good motivation for me to stay as healthy as possible. In his defense he does clip nails & brush teeth---but he would feed them things they should not get!:smilie_tischkante:
> They must be wonderful company to you!
> I do hope you will be able to come to Pat's puppy party when it is rescheduled. We would love to meet you & Belle & Petey.


We have them professional groomed. Monday is the next time. The groomer posts pictures of them after, I will post it when I can. I would love to come to the puppy party.


----------



## Dgauthier (Jun 3, 2016)

Adorable!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vinhle68 (Mar 19, 2012)

Happy Birthday Belle!


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Happy birthday beautiful girl!!
arty:arty:arty:


----------

